# Hyperolius pusillus



## poison (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## stinax182 (Dec 13, 2013)

are those glass frogs? either way, they are super cool and beautiful


----------



## poison (Dec 13, 2013)

These are glass reed frogs. And thank you


----------

